# How to Knook



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=2e76fd1894-June_20115_25_2011&utm_medium=email

Got this in my newsletter from them and watched it. It looks interesting. I bought the crohook ( long needle with a hook on one end) years back but this one has an eye on the other end and doesn't look as long. Never got the hang of crocheknit, this looks not too hard. Has anybody done it?


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

I bought the hook and a book of patterns and tried it once but haven't really gotten into it yet. The patterns look interesting though.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

It does look interesting.....


----------



## crone (Jun 9, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook?utm_source=Leisure+Arts+Newsletter&utm_campaign=2e76fd1894-June_20115_25_2011&utm_medium=email
> 
> Got this in my newsletter from them and watched it. It looks interesting. I bought the crohook ( long needle with a hook on one end) years back but this one has an eye on the other end and doesn't look as long. Never got the hang of crocheknit, this looks not too hard. Has anybody done it?


I don't get it. It seems easier to just knit and crochet in the regular way. Oh, who am I trying to fool? You know I'm going to try it.


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Always like to learn something new. Been knitting and crocheting for 47 years though and I think this is more time consuming. Besides, I like knitting off the needles which makes the work secure. With the knook you are knitting off the cord which makes the work less secure.
Thanks though, video was interesting.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

I use a crochet hook to cast on. It goes much faster for me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I would rather Tunisian Crochet than this..

Tunisian Crochet has some very interesting stitches that you can't (or maybe I just dont know) do on knitting.. but this just seems to me, like a way to take something that isn't broken and make another way to do the same thing. And I think it would be kinda strange to hold the yarn on a string instead of a ridged needle.. take getting used to..

Are you sure this isn't just a gimmick to make more money???


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

I actually have a similar tool but it is to make a rug. I think it was called a locked loop rug.
It looks to me like they are just using the cord instead of another knitting needle to make the same stitches you would get with regular knitting and purling. I guess if that's easier for someone it works out fine but I think I'll stick with regular knitting and/or crocheting.


----------



## crone (Jun 9, 2011)

knwvan said:


> I actually have a similar tool but it is to make a rug. I think it was called a locked loop rug.
> It looks to me like they are just using the cord instead of another knitting needle to make the same stitches you would get with regular knitting and purling. I guess if that's easier for someone it works out fine but I think I'll stick with regular knitting and/or crocheting.


Are you talking about locker hooking? Great fun!! Another craft to add to your bag of tricks, if you haven't tried it already. Easy, Peasy and fun. Lots of directions and videos online. C'mon. you know you want to tryyyyyy ittttt.  :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think locker hooking is different.. Locker hooking is for hooking rugs? its a tool that has a little locking mechanization on the side of the hook so that it locks the yarn in place while you drag it thru the mesh of the rug?????

I've done that.. You're right.. that is fun..and furry!!!


----------



## GrammieJean (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope this will help my granddaughters learn to knit. They both say they want to learn but have not mastered it yet. Who knows? Maybe knooking is the answer. I will have them with me next week and I will give it a try. ;-)


----------



## crone (Jun 9, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I think locker hooking is different.. Locker hooking is for hooking rugs? its a tool that has a little locking mechanization on the side of the hook so that it locks the yarn in place while you drag it thru the mesh of the rug?????
> 
> I've done that.. You're right.. that is fun..and furry!!!


Ahhhhh! You are talking about latch hooking!! Fun and furry is right!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It does remind me of Tunisian knitting but has a unique twist to the technique. It gives you the advantage of combining crochet and knitting in one piece. I often will do this and it takes extra time to bind off the knitting or fiddle with converting the knitting to crochet, and then back again. This technique I can see will easily allow the use of some nice crochet stitches to be integrated into a knit fabric. Strikes me as another creative venture with a little getting used to. I think the use of the extended yarn cable might be the nuisance piece of the technique.


----------

